# Urgent question



## Rwell (Nov 6, 2014)

Hello everyone first post and sadly the last with my current puppy. We received a puppy from a breeder here in Nor Cal last saturday and here we are on wednesday and we just got back from the vet. My almost 8 week old pure bred puppy Ally has megaesophagus. Yes we have a guarantee for another puppy yes we still get a dog HOWEVER, one I'm losing my little girl because she will have to be put down, two the next dog will be from the same litter three I am LOSING MY PUPPY  I am beyond pissed an looking for advice. She was to be my service dog and I had lost another pup (mixed pup different story) at just 14 months in feb from a lung disease. AKA I am very attached to my dogs they are more than that to me. Anyways we live in cali she was given to us at around 7 weeks and we don't want a dog from them I cannot take another heart break i'm looking at my pup now and tearing up, in just five days she has stolen my heart ands sad I cannot be mad at the breeders. Please help any advice helps :help::help:


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

I don't understand why she will be put down as MegaE isn't a death sentence from what I have read. You should contact the moderator MaggieRoseLee as she has had two (I think) pups with MegaE that have lived good lives. Of course, the service dog part may not work out because of her health issues...

Sorry you are going through this


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

MegaE is treatable and manageable. There is no reason to go right to Euthanasia. There are FB support groups and loads of info on Google on how to manage this disease. 

From what I understand, some pups even outgrow it. Please look for another solution before euthanasia, even finding a rescue that would take her.


----------



## TEZPUR1976 (Jun 29, 2014)

*Urgent: Don not lose hope*

Please read the following article


"Megaesophagus is a dilation of the esophagus, the tube from the mouth to the stomach. Because of the dilation, the esophagus doesnt push food into the stomach for digestion. The food sits in the esophagus until it is regurgitated back up. If a dog is lucky, some of the food will trickle through to the stomach to be absorbed. In those dogs, feeding a fairly liquid food followed by making the dog stand like a human for 10 or 20 minutes will result in normal digestion and weight gain. If the vomiting is not controlled, it can result in pneumonia, weight loss and serious illness. In a dog that makes it to adulthood before adoption, these complications are much less likely.
Megaesophagus can be primary or secondary. Primary megaesophagus is usually diagnosed in a puppy or a very young dog who regurgitates frequently and cant gain weight. One form of primary megaesophagus can be corrected with surgery. This can usually be differentiated on x-ray. Other forms are not curable, but the dogs can be kept healthy by lifetime elevated feedings. Many of these dogs live very normal lives, and, since your dog made adulthood before being turned in, it is likely that he is one of them.
In a dog who is an adult, secondary megaesophagus is somewhat more likely than primary. One cause of megaesophagus is hypothyroidism. This is easily treated with inexpensive medication and is easily diagnosed with a full thyroid panel (not just a T4). Another cause, which is more rare and slightly harder to control, is Myasthenia Gravis. MG dogs usually have a loss of muscle tone and weak jaw muscles in addition to the regurgitating. As with primary megaesophagus, there are also some types which must be fed elevated for life.
Megaesophagus can be a devastating disease, and I dont want to imply that it will always be easy. On the other hand, often the treatment is relatively simple, and the rewards of a loving companion make it worthwhile. I have had several patients over the years who lived long and happy lives with this disease."
Dr. Weaver

Best

Satanu Dutta


Read more: http://www.cesarsway.com/dog-care/dog-health/megaesophagus#ixzz3IFVgrUUk


----------



## Rwell (Nov 6, 2014)

Hello all, I just wanted to update that she also has a distorted trachea along with mega-E. She has been breathing rapidly since the day we got her. The vet said that with a distorted trachea, it is constricting her vascularity. She is extremely exhausted from her heart needing to beat faster due to the trachea surrounding it.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Another poster awhile back had a pup with megaE from a breeder in Cali. The breeder gave the option of return, but the pup would be euth'd after return from the new owner...wonder if it is the same breeder? The poster left this forum shortly after posting their experience.

I'm so very sorry that the breeder didn't recognize this issue before you brought the pup home to spare you this grief. 
The vet didn't have any other options or hope?


----------



## Rwell (Nov 6, 2014)

We don't want to put her down and would do anything for our lil girl; however, I don't know the prognosis with a deviated trachea and I don't want her quality of life affected by restricted vascularity. The vet was saying something about vascular ring compression due to her trachea being out of place.


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

Maybe ask for a referral to a specialist. See what they day and what's possible? Can't hurt.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Was the vet referring to PRAA? Persistent Right Aortic Arch (PRAA) in Dogs


----------



## Rwell (Nov 6, 2014)

The vet didn't specifically diagnose her with anything, just said that the trachea is deviated. She hasn't regurgitated anything as of this evening. Hoping from a call soon from the vet. She sent the x-rays off to radiology to have their opinion as well.


----------



## Juliem24 (Jan 4, 2014)

If the esophagus is enlarged enough, it could be pushing on and deviating and/or compressing the trachea so breathing would be difficult. Poor little girl. I'm sorry that this is happening.


----------



## Rwell (Nov 6, 2014)

The doc just called and read the radiologists report. She does have mega-E; however, he was not convinced at all that she has vascular ring anomaly or anythig restricting her vascularity. Good news so far. We are going to keep her, after all. We can't at all give her back, knowing she will be put down when she isn't suffering or in pain. She is the happiest little puppy and runs all over the house. The doc said mega-E is a long road to head down due to possible risks of aspiration pneumonia. Any tips on preventing that are greatly appreciated. Also, because they need to eat and drink standing, how do they get an adequate amount of water? Should we just leave her water on a stool at all times or control the amount? Thanks so much!


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I am glad you are keeping her! There are lots of threads on mega-e on this board and several board members who have or have had dogs with mega-e. 

Here is one thread I found: http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/health-issues/397625-advice-gsd-puppy-congenital-mega-e.html


----------



## AngelaA6 (Jan 20, 2013)

Glad to hear you are keeping her


----------



## Rwell (Nov 6, 2014)

She's just the cutest fuzziest thing and I love her to death. She's picky she's sassy and I'll have to care for her for the rest of her life and that's fine!


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Good for you She is adorable. You will have a great network of people here to guide you and answer your questions.


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

she is adorable, and im glad you are keeping her


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

Rwell said:


> She's just the cutest fuzziest thing and I love her to death. She's picky she's sassy and I'll have to care for her for the rest of her life and that's fine!


I like you. I love that you are willing to take on the extra care that will be needed to give this little fur ball a chance to live. Thanks for coming aboard.


----------



## Snapdragon (Jul 1, 2014)

She's adorable!!! Good for you for keeping her!


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

Sad news when I first read the thread then I got to page 2 and while not ideal, so happy to hear you are keeping her and going to give her a good life! Keep us posted please!


----------

